# Profibus Diagnosetool



## Andy79 (4 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben bei einer Anlage im Ausland sporadische Teilnehmerausfälle am Profibus. Dabei sieht es so aus dass alle paar Tage verschiedene Teilnehmer für wenige Millisekunden ausfallen und dann wiederkehren. Diese Probleme sind erst Monate nach der IBN aufgetreten.
Nun suchen wir ein Diagnosetool um diesem Problem irgendwie beizukommen. Mit welchen Diagnosetools habt ihr Erfahrung und weche sind zu empfehlen? Was ist von den Siemens Diagnoserepeatern zu halten, könnte uns ein solcher in diesem Fall weiterhelfen?
Bitte um Rückmeldung.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2010)

Sporadische Ausfälle verschiedener Teilnehmer haben oft ihre Ursache in schlechter Verkabelung (Wackelkontakt oder Schirmung). Es fällt dann der Teilnehmer aus, der gerade sendet, bzw. das Token hat. Der Fehler kann aber an ganz anderer Stelle liegen.  Bei solchen Fehlern sind unserer Erfahrung nach Bustester nur bedingt hilfreich.
Lass doch mal die Kollegen im Ausland die Verkablung und die Steckverbindungen kontrollieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andy79 (4 Mai 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. 
Wir haben schon versucht mittels Fotos und sonstiger Dokumentation eben diese Punkte abzuklopfen, sprich Stecker, Schirmung, Widerstände etc., nur bisher leider ohne Erfolg. Der normale Haus- und Hofelektriker scheint damit überfordert zu sein, Fachpersonal ist dort (Israel) scheinbar auch rar. 
Auf absehbare Zeit werden wir vermutlich wieder vor Ort sein, drum versuche ich schon mal den Markt zu sondieren, um dann nicht völlig ratlos auf der Baustelle zu stehen. 
Nun hatte ich mir von den Profibustestern schon ein bisschen was versprochen, schließlich kosten die auch ziemlich was, zu blöd dass du mir da nun den Wind aus den Segeln nimmst :-?.


----------



## wiesel187 (7 Mai 2010)

*Profibustester*

Also mit dem Profibustester wirst du schon sehen, das es sich bei dem Problem um die Verkablung Handelt. :TOOL:

Aber die stelle genau zu Orten ist nicht ganz leicht! Da Hilft nur Stecker aufmachen und hinein schauen .... (Schirm, Kontakte, Schneidkontakte bei Falscher Busleitung ).

Viel Erfolg beim suchen...


----------



## profichip (10 Mai 2010)

*Profibus Diagnosetool Empfehlung*



Andy79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mit welchen Diagnosetools habt ihr Erfahrung und weche sind zu empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Andy


 
Hallo Andy, 
profichip und Vipa bzw. viele unserer Kunden nutzen die
PROFIBUS-Tools von procentec (ProfiCore Ultra + ProfiTrace).
Dies kann man auch direkt zum Kunden senden, eine Busaufzeichung
per email anfordern und diese analysieren. Alle Features sind auf der HP des Herstellers zu finden.
Gerne können Sie auch bei uns ein Leihgerät anfragen.

ps:
gebe den anderen Kommentaren recht, häufigste Fehlerursache: Installationsprobleme,
aber gefragt wurde ja nach einem Tool zur Fehlersuche....



mfg


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 Mai 2010)

Alternativ bietet DELTALOGIC auch noch diverse Diagnosetools an:

PROFIBUS-Kabeltester PB-T3

Für die Diagnose der Bus-Logik hier noch

PROFIBUS-Analyser BC-400


----------



## Schnicker (18 Mai 2010)

Hi Andy!
Ich hatte das hier, bis auf den Feldbuswächter, schon mit Erfolg im Einsatz:
http://www.indu-sol.com/de/aktuelles/pbkofferset.html
Hatte die Leute auch letztens wg. einer Lösung für Profinet-Messungen zu uns in die Firma bestellt. Die haben da die Gerätschaften mitgebracht, und an einem Test-RBG haben wir dann auch gleich alles probiert.
Gruß Schnicker


----------



## Andy79 (18 Mai 2010)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

@Schnicker

Exakt dieses Set hat man uns auch angeboten, kostet allerdings auch ne Menge Holz. Evtl. läuft es auf ausleihen hinaus, mal sehen.


----------



## Matthias Z. (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo Andy79,

lokal in Israel bietet folgende Firma Diagnosetools und ggf. Vor-Ort-Unterstützung an: Instrumetrics Industrial Control Ltd., 8 Hamlacha St, New Industrial Zone, P.O.Box 8696, Netanya  42170, Israel.Phone                  +972 9 835-7090, Email info@instrumetrics-ic.co.il

Beim beschriebenen Problem würde ich zuerst die Signalqualität sicherstellen und dann ggf. den PB-Inspektor mit Fernzugriffsmöglichkeit darauf ansetzen. Infos unter www.softing.com/pbd

Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg,

Matthias Ziegel
Produktmanager Diagnose bei Softing


----------



## mitchih (19 Mai 2010)

*Amprolyzer*

Hallo,

also mit dem Amprolyzer von Siemens lässt sich einiges detektieren. Setzt aber einen Siemens CP voraus (Field PG oder CP 5511,5512)

Die Software an sich ist kostenlos. (Unglaublich aber wahr.) Gibs bei Siemens zum Download. Wenn ein Fernwartungsrechner dort steht, lässt sich auch aus der Ferne was machen.
Amprolyzer erfordert allerdings auch Excel


----------



## MW (19 Mai 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Alternativ bietet DELTALOGIC auch noch diverse Diagnosetools an:
> 
> PROFIBUS-Kabeltester PB-T3
> 
> ...



Diese Tester würd ich jetzt nicht mehr empfehlen, denn es gibt einen Nachfolger der diese beiden Geräte zusammenfast, dass ist dann der PB-T4.



mitchih schrieb:


> also mit dem Amprolyzer von Siemens lässt sich einiges detektieren. Setzt aber einen Siemens CP voraus (Field PG oder CP 5511,5512)
> 
> Die Software an sich ist kostenlos. (Unglaublich aber wahr.) Gibs bei Siemens zum Download.



Wenn der Amprolyzer 100% funktionieren würde (was er definitiv nicht tut), würde Siemens dafür auch Geld verlangen . Aber wenn man nix anderes hat ist das teil doch schon recht hilfreich


----------



## R.Blum (20 Mai 2010)

Eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Störquelle sind die Busstecker selbst.

Mir bekannte Fehlerquellen:

- Korrekte Buskabel verwendet
Leiterquerschnitt, Kabeldurchmesser im Hinblick auf Kontaktierung der Leiter bei Schneidklemmtechnik und Schrimkontaktierung​- Schrim vorschriftsmäßig aufgelegt
Es gibt ein spezielles Absetzwerkzeug, wenn das verwendet wird kann man (fast) nichts mehr falsch machen.​- Busstecker mit zuschaltbarem Abschlusswiderstand und Abschaltung der Busweiterleitung
Hierbei ist mir vor allem bei Steckern von siemens mehrfach aufgefallen, dass die Busweiterleitung manchmal zickt. Das fällt leider erst nach einiger Betriebszeit auf. Mehrfaches umschalten des Schalters hilft manchmal, aber nicht immer, solche Busstecker austauschen und zerstören, damit sie nicht wieder verwendet werden können. Das ist zwar bei den Preisen von bis zu 45€ die Siemens verlangt, ein teuerer Spass, aber immer noch billiger als sich mit den unmotivierten Störungen herumschlagen zu dürfen.​Sporadische Fehler in der Verkabelung sind auch mit Bustestern nur bedingt zu lokalisieren, ein spinnender Busstecker mitten in der Verkabelung in Augenhöhe in sauberer Umgebung ergab als Fehlerquelle den letzten Teilnehmer in einer total versifften Umgebung. Wenn man sich darauf verlässt und der Fehler ist immer noch da, wenn man sich total eingesaut hat, ist der Frust groß, erst recht wenn der eigentliche Üeltäter dann gefunden ist.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2010)

Andy79 schrieb:


> Nun suchen wir ein Diagnosetool um diesem Problem irgendwie beizukommen. Mit welchen Diagnosetools habt ihr Erfahrung und weche sind zu empfehlen? Was ist von den Siemens Diagnoserepeatern zu halten, könnte uns ein solcher in diesem Fall weiterhelfen?



Hallo,

für eine erste Diagnose würde ich mir mal den P-QT 10 
anschauen:

http://www.online-artikel.de/article/kompaktes-diagnose-modul-fuer-profibus-47935-1.html

oder hier

http://www.i-v-g.de

Den genauen Preis kenne ich noch nicht, liegt vermutlich im 
mittleren dreistelligen EUR-Bereich. Du kannst das Modul zum
Kunden schicken, der soll das mal mitlaufen lassen. Und dann 
weiter entscheiden, was zu machen ist.


----------



## Andy79 (20 Mai 2010)

Nochmals danke für die Rückmeldungen, da ist jetzt ja doch einiges an Tipps und Ratschlägen zusammengekommen.
Interessant finde ich auch die Geschichte mit dem Amprolyzer, CP5512 ist vorhanden, das probier ich so oder so mal aus.


----------

